# Neurosurgery



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw my first laminectomy today followed by surgery on a lipoma tethered scoliotic spinal cord. What a piece of cake. It really didn't seem that hard at all. There was barely any finess involved, and mostly just a lot of hacking and cutting.

Neurology seems more complex. Neurosurgeons seem to know less, and focus more on what happens if they cut or stab or poke the wrong place instead of having a sound knowledge of the overall neurological field.

That's just my opinion after a measly two week rotation though. Wish it had been a while longer.


----------



## Myelin (Jan 19, 2007)

I think you are trying to spark a major criticism about your comments about how much Doctors know and how much they dont.....


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

*OR* I might just be discussing something related to medical school, since that's the part of the forum I posted under.


----------



## Myelin (Jan 19, 2007)

You have every right to make a comment. Professional knowledge is not required to make a comment.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Myelin,

Thanks a lot for keeping this discussion on topic.


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

back to the topic, what was it like the first time in surgery? Experiences n all--some people love it and it did strike some interest to me


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

heard that joke 
" Physicians know everything,but do nothing "
"*surgeons know nothing but do everything*" 
and Psychiatrists know nothing and they do nothing".


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

well i havnt yet been on my Neurology rotation but what i use to think about neurosurgery is that its a pretty complex work requiring absolute fineness and delicacy like cardiosurgery...but your veiws are bit deviating.....hmm
i will tell about it only after i have rotated through the Neuro ward.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

sh425 said:


> back to the topic, what was it like the first time in surgery? Experiences n all--some people love it and it did strike some interest to me


The first time you're in surgery, you're really eager to see everything and watch how everything is done. Watching is a million times easier than doing. Nothing ever seems like it's really that complicated, usually because the surgeons are just really good at what they do. Other than that you worry a lot, about whether or not you can stand in a certain place, whether you can lean on something, whether you're getting too close to breathing down someone's neck while you watch what's going on. Overall it was interesting, but probably a lot more interesting to actually do than to just watch. You don't learn much by just watching.



Doc_Ammara said:


> heard that joke
> " Physicians know everything,but do nothing "
> "*surgeons know nothing but do everything*"
> and Psychiatrists know nothing and they do nothing".



hahaha... Good one.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Doc_Ammara said:


> well i havnt yet been on my Neurology rotation but what i use to think about neurosurgery is that its a pretty complex work requiring absolute fineness and delicacy like cardiosurgery...but your veiws are bit deviating.....hmm
> i will tell about it only after i have rotated through the Neuro ward.



You're right. I think the surgery I saw just happened to be one of the more crude kind. It didn't involve any surgery on the brain/brainstem, just on vertebral column.


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

That sounds pretty sweet though. The people that I know in med school always end up telling me that they hated surgery mainly because of the hours. I guess if it's truly a passion then it's worth getting up at 5 am.


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

yup....i still use to hear the same from my teachers seniors and the joke which i have mentioned earlier...but Passion counts more than anything else.if one is passionate about something,one must go for it.lil' hurdles do come in the way but the real success comes when you overcome them on the way to your destination.

anyhow,Surgery is really a tiresome job...esp the complicate ones like Neuro or Cardio.


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

:7up: I will be doing my first brain surgery today at six o clock in the morning. Now thats typical for a Neurosurgeron ha? I am too excited, lol.

Actually i will be dissecting a sheep brain,lol. its for a college science course i am taking at my highschool.:happy:


----------



## mulzie (Aug 12, 2008)

i get to spend a day at the OR but that's not for a few weeks. I wont know what i will be observing till the day of. i am so excited even though i am the last one in my class to go#roll so far i have heard only good news. i do worry about where to stand and asking too many questions and not being able to see. well i should take it one day at a time i have i think 6 more weeks till its my turn#sadbummer!


----------

